# Portugues vs. Gallego



## Lusitania

Sim, este galego deve viver no Norte de Portugal. Mas são parecidos sim. É também diferente do Português que falamos em Lisboa. Mas entendemos perfeitamente os Galegos e os Espanhois em geral.

Lá se foi o rato e a montanha...


----------



## spielenschach

Lusitania said:


> Sim, este galego deve viver no Norte de Portugal. Mas são parecidos sim. É também diferente do Português que falamos em Lisboa. Mas entendemos perfeitamente os Galegos e os Espanhois em geral.
> 
> Lá se foi o rato e a montanha...


 
Já agora a propósito do galego. Como se sabe, a Galiza é uma região de Espanha a norte de Portugal. Como é sabido, também, quando Portugal se formou, o Condado Portucalence, de início, fazia parte do reino de Leão e confinava, como agora com a Galiza. E não havia diferença entre as línguas. E assim caminhámos até ao século XIV, altura em que as duas línguas começarama diferenciar -se, mas não muito pois que ainda são muito parecidas. Parecidas mas não iguais como alguém observou e muito bem. Mas, no entanto, Portugueses e Galegos entendem - se. E como o fundamental é perceber... tudo bem. Isto um bocadinho de história para quem gosta.
Quem gostar de Literatura Portuguesa e for mergullhar nos Cancioneiros verá a mesma língua escrita tanto pelos trovadores portugueses como pelos de Leão. Vejam - se, por exemplo, "As Cantigas de Santa Maria do" do Rei Afonso X de Leão e as de trovadores portugueses como do nosso rei D. Dinis, por exemplo.
Tenham um Bom Dia!


----------



## Fameneghra

spielenschach said:


> Já agora a propósito do galego. Como se sabe, a Galiza é uma região de Espanha a norte de Portugal. Como é sabido, também, quando Portugal se formou, o Condado Portucalence, de início, fazia parte do reino de Leão e confinava, como agora com a Galiza. E não havia diferença entre as línguas. E assim caminhámos até ao século XIV, altura em que as duas línguas começarama diferenciar -se, mas não muito pois que ainda são muito parecidas. Parecidas mas não iguais como alguém observou e muito bem. Mas, no entanto, Portugueses e Galegos entendem - se. E como o fundamental é perceber... tudo bem. Isto um bocadinho de história para quem gosta.
> Quem gostar de Literatura Portuguesa e for mergullhar nos Cancioneiros verá a mesma língua escrita tanto pelos trovadores portugueses como pelos de Leão. Vejam - se, por exemplo, "As Cantigas de Santa Maria do" do Rei Afonso X de Leão e as de trovadores portugueses como do nosso rei D. Dinis, por exemplo.
> Tenham um Bom Dia!



Bem, a Galiza é o país dos galegos, como bem se sabe...

Os trovadores de Leão? E não serão mais bem os trovadores galegos? O que é isso de trovar na língua dos vizinhos? A maioria das cantigas medievais portuguesas foram escritos por galegos (não leoneses, como poderiam?), muito naturalmente já que a Galiza tinha muita importância de poder nessa altura. E o Condado Portucalense, -se bem que fazendo parte numa ou noutra data quer do  Reino de Galiza,  quer de Asturias, quer de Leão- era a zona meridional da Galiza (e até a da maior vitalidade e importância, mas galega). Quer dizer, povoada por galegos e de língua e cultura galegas. E daí...

Já agora, é impossível dizer que a língua começou a "separar-se" por volta do século XIV ou XV (que também é o que dim todos os manuais escolares galegos, mas é um erro). Isso é ser superficial, provavelmente por essa data (bem, nesses três a cinco séculos, quem sabe?) a língua na Galiza começou uma mudança fonética de ensurdecimento das fricativas sonoras mas é impossível dizer que aí temos duas línguas porque esse processo não aconteceu nem em toda a Galiza (onde há inúmeros dialectos diferentes), nem da mesma forma, etc... e fenómenos similares/diferentes fonéticos (e não só) aconteciam e acontecem em Portugal, de divergência com respeito aos falares de outra zona da mesma língua. Seguindo nessa teoria deveríamos falar da data de nascença do Minhoto, do Alentejano, do idioma do Ribatejo etc... mas isso seria, já digo, uma superficialidade porque seria fazer uma taxonomia histórica atendendo a critérios fonéticos arbitrários que atendam os nossos desejos classificadores.


----------



## Outsider

Fameneghra said:


> Bem, a Galiza é o país dos galegos, como bem se sabe...
> 
> Os trovadores de Leão? E não serão mais bem os trovadores galegos? O que é isso de trovar na língua dos vizinhos? A maioria das cantigas medievais portuguesas foram escritos por galegos (não leoneses, como poderiam?), muito naturalmente já que a Galiza tinha muita importância de poder nessa altura. E o Condado Portucalense, -se bem que fazendo parte numa ou noutra data quer do  Reino de Galiza,  quer de Asturias, quer de Leão- era a zona meridional da Galiza (e até a da maior vitalidade e importância, mas galega). Quer dizer, povoada por galegos e de língua e cultura galegas. E daí...


Ainda se escreveram muitas cantigas depois da independência de Portugal.


----------



## Lusitania

Aquelas de escárnio e maldizer que tivemos que estudar na escola.


----------



## Outsider

Em abono da verdade, algumas das cantigas que se estudam nas escolas portuguesas são de autores galegos.


----------



## Lusitania

Em abono da verdade, o pai do Camões era galego, mas o melhor é nem irmos por aí.


----------



## Fameneghra

Outsider said:


> Ainda se escreveram muitas cantigas depois da independência de Portugal.



Eu sei, tanto faz . E também antes!

De muitas cantigas não sabemos se o autor era galego ou era português, como sabe-lo? Por essa altura acho não havia muita diferença entre ser uma cousa ou outra, então porquê discutir sobre isso? Eu só digo que leoneses dificilmente poderiam ser, eram mais bem galego-portugueses antes e depois da indpendência do Condado Portucalense, naturalmente.  

Galegos e portugueses compartilhamos essa parte da nossa história e cultura e seria uma idiotice andar a classificar uns autores na caixinha de "galegos" (para os estudar só nas aulas galegas) e outros na de "portugueses" (para os estudar só nas aulas portuguesas)


----------



## ÁguiaReal

As diferenças da fala do galego nas regiões ocidental , central e oriental da Galiza.
Aqui

Ouçam p. e. o habitante Santa Maria de Roo, Noia.

È incrível a semelhança com o falar de habitantes de algumas aldeias do Minho, mais rurais e longe da influencia do português padrão.


Carvalho Calero conversa sobre língua, cultura e política e sobre os laços históricos e actuais entre a Galiza e Portugal. Uma excelente aula de história.


----------



## jandro_pardo

Olá! a seguir uns versos em galego...

_«...oh, nobre e armonïosa,_
_fala de Breogán!_
_Serás épica tuba_
_e forte, sen rival,_
_que chamarás aos fillos_
_que alá do Miño están,_
_aos bos fillos do Luso,_
_apartados irmaos_
_de nós por un destino_
_envexoso e fatal._
_Cos robustos acentos,_
_grandes, os chamarás,_
_verbo do gran Camoens,_
_fala de Breogán!»_

Fragmento de _Queixumes dos pinos,_ do poeta galego Eduardo Pondal.


----------



## Outsider

Obrigado. Breogán é um nome celta, não é? Quando foi escrito o poema?


----------



## Vanda

Queixumes dos pinos, 1886.


----------



## Outsider

Obrigado, Vanda.


----------



## jandro_pardo

Outsider said:


> Obrigado. Breogán é um nome celta, não é? Quando foi escrito o poema?


 
É de origem celta, sim. É uma personagem do ciclo mitológico celta muito popular em Galiza: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breogam.


----------



## janecito

I've got a question: Is there a way of distinguishing between texts in Portuguese and Galician (given that you don't speak nor understand either of the two). I have no problems distinguishing them from other (Romance) languages, but this last step seems to be problematic. Are there any letters that are used in one and not in the other (e.g. if you see ñ, you know it's Castilian).

Thanks!


----------



## Fernando

Galician also uses the "ñ" while Portuguese uses "nh" (for the same sound).

Portuguese names ending in "çao" usually end in "ción" in Galician (along with Spanish).

Of course there are other differences, but I assume you are asking for the more "visible" ones.


----------



## janecito

Fernando said:


> Galician also uses the "ñ" while Portuguese uses "nh" (for the same sound).
> 
> Portuguese names ending in "çao" usually end in "ción" in Galician (along with Spanish).


Wow, thank you. That will do.  So, if I see ñ and I don't understand it — it's Galician. 

It might be just easier to start learning Portugues...


----------



## Outsider

The modern orthography of Galician uses "ñ" and "ll" instead of "nh" and "lh", and does not use "ç" or "ss", or any accents other than the acute. For older periods, it won't be so easy to tell it apart from Portuguese.


----------



## jonquiliser

Also: galego normativo (the "official" Galician) doesn't use j's, or g's in front of i or e, but x. Hyphenations are rare, and pronouns are always added straight onto the word (as in "deume", vs. Portuguese "deu-me"(?)). Basically, the ortography of galego normativo follows the rules of Castilian ortography. Another major give-away are the verbal conjugations, with Portuguese in some respects being more similar to Spanish than Galician is.

There is, obviously, more...


----------



## Outsider

jonquiliser said:


> Hyphenations are rare, and pronouns are always added straight onto the word (as in "deume", vs. Portuguese "deu-me"(?)).


----------



## Mangato

XiaoRoel said:


> "Eu de ti" é o normal en galego. En español é un galeguismo propio do empobrecido español que falan na Galiza, moi marcado pola sintaxe e a morfoloxía do galego que é a lingua predominante no corpus social e a propia do país.
> 
> En español o normal é "yo que tu", "yo en tu caso", "yo en tu lugar", "de ser tú", etc.
> 
> Un saúdo:
> 
> Xiao Roel


 
Bom dia e bem-vindo o Foro.  Obrigado pela dica. Sem dúvida e assím, um jeito de falar na Galicia, más também em Valencia, Cataluña etc, porém não concordo que o espanhol se empobreça  com os  modismos do galego. As linguas  são evolutivas, não estáticas nem matemáticas, e incorporam constantes aportações   interlinguais.  De feito,  que faz a Real Academia, se não acrescentar  dia a dia novidades? Tampouco concordo que ese  “espanhol empobrecido” que se fala na Galicia, seja de qualidade inferior o que se fala aonde? En Madrí, Andalucia, Múrcia, ou Extremadura, na Arxentina,  no Perú, na Colombia, na Venezuela, ou México…..? Qual é o padrão?  O mesmo  usado em qualquer lugar, que  há quem fala bem e há os que  falam bem ruim. ¿É você daqueles que acreditam que, como falamos “espanhol empobrecido” deveriase-nos impedir  seu uso?.¿Acha que a maioría dos galego-falantes  se exprimem, comparativamente,  com maior  correção gramatical que os que falamos  _castellano_ de jeito usual?

Quanto a dizer que o galego é a lingua predominante no corpus social (opinião repeitavel que não comparto),    gostaría primeiro de saber que entende você por isso, não seja que, sim conhecelo, tivese sido incluso no coletivo de   centos de milhares de galegos   extracorpóreos

Finalmente, este é um foro Espanhol-Português e Portugués –Español,  e tem a suas regras. Se você escreve opiniões en galego, estâ sen dúvida num Foro errado, e  ainda assim, por favor,  não deje de adverti-lo. Ha muitos colegas no Foro, de inúmeros paises tentando de  estudar  espanhol e portugués, e ao escrever galego sem adverti-lo atrapalha e aporta confussão

Cumprimentos 

MG


----------



## XiaoRoel

Não posso concordar, desde o ponto de vista da romanística, co que você está a dizer na sua mensagem. 

O galego e o português são galhos do mesmo tronco. O português com as suas duas normas (americana e europea) e o galego com a sua venhem concidir em mais menos um 80% do léxico. Ademais o galego explica muitas das diferenças entre a norma americana e a europea, pois o seu mais grande arcaismo coincide muitas das veces com os arcaísmos brasileiros. Além disso, cumpre não esquecermos que, no N. de Portugal, as falas minhotas e transmontanas presentan, mesmo na fonética, pero mais que nada no léxico, uma grande semelhança co galego, especialmente com as falas do S. da Galiza.

Acho que mais que turvar o foro, a consideração do galego como elemento coadjuvante propícia uma mellor compreensão dos problemas lingüísticos do português. Cumpre não esquecermos que o portugués moderno deriva do galego medieval, língua falada desde muito antes da existência do Reino português na Gallaecia.

O aspeto visual da escrita galega não é de gran dificuldade, e cando se afastar do portugués, toma às veces aspetos gráficos semelhantes ao espanhol.

Conhecer a outra derivação do galego medieval a quem vai molestar? A que não gusta uma iguaria lingüística?

Um saudo desde a Galiza:

Xiao Roel


----------



## Alandria

Amigos, galegos.
Não sei se vocês entendem o que nós brasileiros dizemos, mas entendemos vocês com mais facilidade do que os portugueses de Lisboa. Acho a fonética do galego *bem* mais próxima do português brasileiro (padrão) do que do português europeu padrão (Lisboa).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Voulle escreber na norma ortográfica galega (da Real Academia Galega -RAG- e do Instituto da Lingua Galega -ILG- da Universidade de Santiago de Compostela -USC-) actualmente vixente e amplamente usada na escrita da lingua. Existe outra norma, autodenominada reintegracionista que supón un achegamento á grafia do portugués (norma da Associaçom Galega da Língua -AGAL-) pero é minoritaria, aínda que con certa extensión nos eidos pedagóxico, científico e nas ciencias sociais, pero cun uso moi restrinxido na literatura.

Nisto da mútua comprensión das linguas derivadas do galego medieval, portugués e galego moderno, hai que ter en conta varios puntos de vista. En primeiro lugar temos as variantes diatópicas (territoriais), que dan lugar a variantes dialectais, presentes desde o nacemento da lingua. Así o galego ten varias realizacións diatópicas diferentes, todas presentes diacrónicamente na lingua, que para resumir serían:

01. O chamado *galego exterior*, en zonas pertencentes ao antigo Reino de León e hoxe fóra das fronteiras administrativas da Comunidade Autónoma de Galicia: Asturias (variante _eo-naviega_), entre os ríos Navia e Eo, León (variante _berciana_), no Bierzo), Zamora, na _Seabra_ (esp. Sanabria), Cáceres (falas do _Val do Xálima_).

02. Galego oriental, na franxa que linda coa fronteira administrativa galega polo Leste.

03. Galego central, que colle todo o interior de Lugo, bastante de A Coruña, algo de Pontevedra e boa parte de Ourense.

04. Galego occidental, o da costa atlántica.

05. Galego mindoniense, ben caracterizado, no territorio da diócese mindoniense e que abrangue a costa cantábrica.

06. Guardés, no Baixo Miño, con características que o apertan as falas portuguesas da outra banda do Miño.

Isto é moi xeral e podemos localizar subdialectos en todas as zonas, segundo as comarcas naturais de Galiza que, pola súa conformación xeográfica, favorecen a formación de variantes dialectais.

A nivel de portugués europeo, observamos a división dialectal que ao norte do Douro, favorecida pola xeografía, semellante á galega, é moi abondosa. É evidente que a pertenza dos territorios ao norte do Douro á Gallaecia romana e, portanto, seren os locais orixinais da lingua, é outra causa, xunto á xeográfica, significativa en canto á abundancia de variantes diatópicas da lingua, cunha homoxeneidade fonética destes falares nordurienses fronte ao resto do portugués europeo (non usa o /r/ gutural, non confunde /ch/ con /x/, as sílabas postónicas manteñen unha certa entidade fónica, confunden /v/ e /b/, manteñen na pronuncia o final arcaico -om, o seu vocabulario é máis semellante ao do galego, etc.

Últimamente, a Teoría da Continuidade Paleolítica (TCP), veu remarcar a antigüidade céltica deste complexo cultural que logo os romanos determinarían co nome de Gallaecia, e que estaría asentado no territorio actual desde o paleolítico e produciría manifestacións culturais relevantes na Prehistoria e na Idade Antiga, como o Megalitismo Atlántico, os Petroglifos, a Cultura Castreña (que se superpón nos mapas coa extensión do galego e das falas nordurienses do portugués).

No Brasil é menos significativa a diferenciación diatópica, xa que o portugués non naceu nese territorio e parte todo el da fala europea bastante "normalizada". Evidentes accións de sustrato (amerindias) ou de adstrato (falas africanas) teñen influenciado o idioma, pero non até o punto de dialectizalo.

O que si hai que ter en conta no Brasil son as variantes diastráticas. Iso púdeno comprobar en persoa no ano pasado, cando visitei o Brasil (estiven un mes de carro de aluguer cun plano das estradas), do que coñezo algo de São Paulo, Santa Catarina, Praná e Rio Grande do Sul, que foi onde máis demorei). O nivel de comprensión é mellor nas variantes cultas da fala, pero nas variantes máis relaxadas, con moitos idiolectismos, e onde son máis evidentes a acción do sustrato e do adstrato (tamén habería que incluír aquí o alemán, o italiano, o ucraíno...) e, no sur é moi evidente a influencia adstrática (ás veces parece superestrática) do español.

Unha das característica máis importantes da fala brasileira no tocante á mutua comprensión co galego, parte desa arcaicidade que está na base do portugués de Brasil no século XVI. Tamén o galego é unha fala arcaizante. Un risco caracterísco é a entidade das sílabas postónicas, no portugués estándar europeo case que desaparecidas (especialmente co sotaque lisboeta), que mantén a entidade orixinaria romance da palabra. Tamén no vocabulario hai unha maior proximidade do brasileiro co galego, así como na pronuncia de -ão ([õ]), etc.

Unha das maiores dificultade para a intercompresión é a pronuncia das oclusivas polos brasileiros, especialmente en niveis coloquiais. Tamén as plabras "modernas", xergais, case de xiria, que normalmente teñen unha vida curta pero que proliferan abondo entre as "tribos urbanas".

Tamén a intercomprensión cos falantes do Portugal transduriense é fluída, e moito mellor cando máis se apertan xeograficamente as variantes. De todos xeitos, últimamente en Portugal a xeneralización da educación nunha lingua padrão, normalizada á lisboeta introduciu no nnorte protugué certos trazos fonéticos sureños, especialemnte de notar na xente nova.

Pois, si, o portugués padrão de Brasil é por todo o dito máis comprensíbel para un galego (e viceversa, como mo teñen dito brasileiros que viviron en Portugal e máis en Galiza) que o portugués de padrão lisboeta.

Agardo non lle ter aburrido con esta longa mensaxe, pero penso que pode ser ilustrativa do que pode a portar o galego ao conxunto lingüístico galego-portugués desde o seu arcaísmo e a súa riqueza dialectal, tan fermosamente visíbel no vocabulario tan eufónico do galego.

Un saúdo desde a Gallaecia Bracarense:

Xiao Roel


----------

